# Growing Green Beans in the Veggie Garden



## veggiestaff (Jul 7, 2015)

veggiestaff

Growing Green Beans in the Veggie Garden










Continue reading...


----------



## Timbertodd (Jun 23, 2013)

veggiestaff said:


> veggiestaff
> 
> Growing Green Beans in the Veggie Garden
> 
> ...


I have 3 raised beds of green beans that have been supplying our table and others since the later part of June. One thing I have learned is to pick often and you will get several harvests off of your plants.


----------

